# Soccer Watching



## watfly (Jan 11, 2018)

http://news.gallup.com/poll/224864/football-americans-favorite-sport-watch.aspx

"Soccer now nearly matches baseball's popularity. Seven percent say it is their favorite sport to watch, the highest that sport has registered to date. Only once before have at least 7% of Americans named a sport other than football, basketball or baseball as their favorite -- and that was auto racing in 1997. (Auto racing is now down to 2% of mentions.)"

According to the article, the 34 and younger demo soccer outpaces baseball by 5% and is tied with basketball in the 18-34 demo.  Only in the 55+ age group is baseball more popular to watch than soccer.  Soccer is most popular with liberals.


----------



## onewaynerooney (Jan 11, 2018)

watfly said:


> Soccer is most popular with liberals.


Ya'll liberals!


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 11, 2018)

watfly said:


> http://news.gallup.com/poll/224864/football-americans-favorite-sport-watch.aspx
> 
> "Soccer now nearly matches baseball's popularity. Seven percent say it is their favorite sport to watch, the highest that sport has registered to date. Only once before have at least 7% of Americans named a sport other than football, basketball or baseball as their favorite -- and that was auto racing in 1997. (Auto racing is now down to 2% of mentions.)"
> 
> According to the article, the 34 and younger demo soccer outpaces baseball by 5% and is tied with basketball in the 18-34 demo.  Only in the 55+ age group is baseball more popular to watch than soccer.  Soccer is most popular with liberals.


Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Josep (Jan 14, 2018)

Other than sharing facts, I’m not sure what the intent of posting this blurb is.  

I know people want soccer to grow in the US, and I’m not sure why.  If you love playing the game, do you care how many others play it, or how many watch it?

The kid who wants to be an NCAA or Olympic wrestler isn’t worried about who is watching or how many others are out wrestling.  He or she (yes girls wrestle too) is probably traveling around from county to county or state to state to compete.   

If they are a competitor, that’s great.  

Personally, I don’t care that soccer is popular with anyone else, as long as I love it (or my kid does more importantly.)

In fact, I’d prefer fewer people like soccer.  Club soccer is overrun by too many teams.   Note that I say teams and not players.   They are part of the problem.  Mommy and daddy have disposable income, they’ll pay.   Clubs want some additional income to fatten their pockets and pay some for the A team, they’ll take you.  

Recently, a friend took his kid out to their first tryout.  They encountered a parent who played flight 3.   I said, “flight 3???”   Then I felt sorry for that kid and parent.   You’re playing on the C or perhaps D team?   There’s no value there.  The best trainers aren’t with C or D teams.  

Oh you want that trophy?   We will slip you into Crappy United’s Cup, you know the lowest tourney on the Got Soccer rankings where half the teams are AYSO teams.  

The ability to pay for club soccer has watered down the community where it used to be the kids who went out and kicked the ball on his or her own for hours.   

Even in the last 5 years it’s gotten swollen in SoCal.   Remember the “good old” CSL and Presidio leagues were pretty much it?  I joke because that’s not even like 25 years ago when some of the small clubs now were the best game in town.  

SCDSL arrived and that allowed mixing up of some teams and fixtures.  Then the swelling started.  Flight 1 and then flight 2 and now flight 3.  

I prefer less attention on soccer.  I prefer fewer teams.  There’s a ton of garbage out there.   I walk big facilities on game day and watch the kickball, the horrendous first touches, the ball being deflected all around in the air.   It’s atrocious.


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2018)

Josep said:


> Other than sharing facts, I’m not sure what the intent of posting this blurb is.
> 
> I know people want soccer to grow in the US, and I’m not sure why.  If you love playing the game, do you care how many others play it, or how many watch it?
> 
> ...


Well, aren't you special.


----------



## Josep (Jan 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Well, aren't you special.


No, wise ass.  Just offering an opinion.  Espola, we’ve had some good interaction in the past here. Not sure why you’d come at me.


----------



## espola (Jan 14, 2018)

Josep said:


> No, wise ass.  Just offering an opinion.  Espola, we’ve had some good interaction in the past here. Not sure why you’d come at me.


"Recently, a friend took his kid out to their first tryout. They encountered a parent who played flight 3. I said, “flight 3???” Then I felt sorry for that kid and parent. You’re playing on the C or perhaps D team? There’s no value there. The best trainers aren’t with C or D teams. "


----------



## Josep (Jan 14, 2018)

Well apparently you disagree.  But your kid plays at a higher level.   Have a great Sunday.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Well, aren't you special.


 Espola, I don’t often agree with you but you do come out with some zingers sometimes. Made me laugh this Sunday morning.
Josep, I hear what you’re saying regarding the pay to play and lack of technical skill being taught to Ulittles, however, if you were looking for scholarship money and opportunities for your player to play at higher levels, don’t you want the sport to be relevant?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 14, 2018)

Josep said:


> Other than sharing facts, I’m not sure what the intent of posting this blurb is.
> 
> I know people want soccer to grow in the US, and I’m not sure why.  If you love playing the game, do you care how many others play it, or how many watch it?
> 
> ...


I bet all of those kids enjoy their time playing soccer even if it is not up to your standards.  Maybe those parents feel good watching their kids play and getting that “crappy trophy” means something to them.  Just because they are not playing on A teams and don’t have the skills you deem necessary doesn’t make their experience from participating any less valuable.   That’s why various leagues and levels exist.


----------



## mirage (Jan 15, 2018)

The whole thread started from being young and liberal watches more soccer than old and conservative to Flight 3 is a waste.... 

Who knew!!!  Watching soccer has so many implications....


----------



## mirage (Jan 15, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I bet all of those kids enjoy their time playing soccer even if it is not up to your standards.  Maybe those parents feel good watching their kids play and getting that “crappy trophy” means something to them.  Just because they are not playing on A teams and don’t have the skills you deem necessary doesn’t make their experience from participating any less valuable.   That’s why various leagues and levels exist.


While I don't disagree with the statement, if you want crappy trophy, AYSO/Rec is there for those players.  There's no individual crappy trophy in club that I'm aware of....

As for josep's  opinions, there's a lot of truth in it, like or not.  If we were in tougher economic times, there definitely be less club players.  The total soccer playing population is fairly constant, meaning that year to year changes are not that significant.  The club population decline as rec grows in harder economic times; whereas, club members grow in good times.  The data is out there.

As for better coaches only take on higher level teams is not necessarily true.  There are plenty of good coaches, especially at younger ages, coaching Flight 3/Silver/Bronze level teams.  Just have to find them.

When our younger started playing club at U10, Flight 3 team, we felt that our kid was not going get on the field if we put him onto a higher tier.  As such, he played most of the minutes, which was more than if he played on AYSO rec team due to playing time rotation.  Is Flight 3 same as rec - yes and no.  Not so simple because rec is all over the place.  What you do get is consistency in the level of competition at Flight 3 and 2.  Flight 1 is another matter though.

Today, the same younger kid is playing at U16 Flight 1 and plays most of the minutes.  He improved over the years by having good coaching and lots of playing time.  He was not as fortunate like his older brother, who now plays for a college, to jump in and start club career at Flight 1/Gold at U10 (and play most of the minutes).  The younger kid had to work his way up through the flights.  At any time, we could have (meaning since we pay) put him on the higher flight team but he would not have played on the field much and what's the point of that?

Why am I sharing this?  Well, its hard to generalize what Flight 3/Silver/Bronze really means.  The only meaningful response is "it depends".

So have your kid watch soccer to learn tactics and ball placement and movements.  Have them play FIFA game too.  Its a great life long sports that keep you fit and healthy, if you play on the regular basis.  It sure beats running for running sake and keeps your coordination from degradation.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jan 15, 2018)

mirage said:


> While I don't disagree with the statement, if you want crappy trophy, AYSO/Rec is there for those players.  There's no individual crappy trophy in club that I'm aware of....
> 
> As for josep's  opinions, there's a lot of truth in it, like or not.  If we were in tougher economic times, there definitely be less club players.  The total soccer playing population is fairly constant, meaning that year to year changes are not that significant.  The club population decline as rec grows in harder economic times; whereas, club members grow in good times.  The data is out there.
> 
> ...


Sorry, your  post is too rational, logical, and real life for this place. Nice work.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 16, 2018)

espola said:


> "Recently, a friend took his kid out to their first tryout. They encountered a parent who played flight 3. I said, “flight 3???” Then I felt sorry for that kid and parent. You’re playing on the C or perhaps D team? There’s no value there. The best trainers aren’t with C or D teams. "


haha thats funny. problem is all parent think their kids belong at flight 1. problem is at most clubs a coach doesnt run all the teams. so you dont have true flexibility. in a proper system you have a coach training all kids in an age group. then you can move kids around to play at appropriate level. Have to find the right coach and club. Some places still have either 1 coach at an age group or the club does a good job coaching as a group. its a true ymmv situation. at ulittle kids mature at different ages. so yes, you would need to be "special" to have the mentality that u8-u12 flight 1 is the end all of training and being in that club means you/offspring are the shiz. If its that important you can find just about any club who will create a flight 1 team for your and your friends as long as you scratch the check. 

As far the OT goes. Soccer is gaining but they arent watching MLS. Kids and younger people dont cant sit for 3 or 4 hours to watch a baseball game. If US Soccer had half a brain and worried about long term goals and not just quick ROI, they would implement programs to increase soccer knowledge in the average household (offer free E/F licenses). Rec levels would improve, which in turn would improve higher levels. As the level of play increases, our domestic pro game will improve as well. MLS has a ton of room to grow, numbers arent great. Just getting people who are already watching to watch more. You will convert more people if they can actually go see GOOD soccer being played locally.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 17, 2018)

mirage said:


> So have your kid watch soccer to learn tactics and ball placement and movements.  Have them play FIFA game too.  Its a great life long sports that keep you fit and healthy, if you play on the regular basis.  It sure beats running for running sake and keeps your coordination from degradation.


Can't agree with this more.  There is no better way to spend a Sunday morning with my DD than watching soccer matches together, playing a little FIFA15, and talking smack to each other.  I know she certainly wouldn't spend three hours watching NFL and play Madden with me.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 17, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> they would implement programs to increase soccer knowledge in the average household (offer free E/F licenses). Rec levels would improve, which in turn would improve higher levels.


They don't say it, but the E license currently assumes you've played....they don't spend any time on basics, game tactics, very little (beyond the online portion) on rules such as offside or carding, and nothing on goalkeeping....virtually the entire weekend is focused on showing you how to structure a practice using the guided self-learning technique.  The F is an online rec license with no field component.  If you haven't played, neither of these will get you anywhere near the clue you need to actually coach a rec team decently.  I played as a GK into middle school and at times was lost on the E....not to mention I disagree with the guided self-learning only philosophy....I still passed...everyone does.

Rec levels will improve as kids who have played have kids and coach themselves.  Having reffed rec, my guess is for that reasons the coaching on the girls AYSO side is stronger than the boys currently, but that's changing.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 17, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> They don't say it, but the E license currently assumes you've played....they don't spend any time on basics, game tactics, very little (beyond the online portion) on rules such as offside or carding, and nothing on goalkeeping....virtually the entire weekend is focused on showing you how to structure a practice using the guided self-learning technique.  The F is an online rec license with no field component.  If you haven't played, neither of these will get you anywhere near the clue you need to actually coach a rec team decently.  I played as a GK into middle school and at times was lost on the E....not to mention I disagree with the guided self-learning only philosophy....I still passed...everyone does.
> 
> Rec levels will improve as kids who have played have kids and coach themselves.  Having reffed rec, my guess is for that reasons the coaching on the girls AYSO side is stronger than the boys currently, but that's changing.


Yeah you kind of have to know the game to follow what is going on in E - but not to the point where you have to have playing experience. Know a ton of coaches with D who never played but are smart, passionate and know how to train kids to play. At older age groups, and higher playing levels, the playing experience (and higher level coaching experience) gives coaches advantages over those who havent played. Although, a ton of coaches out there who are just coaching a bunch of teams to make some money and the passion has long left them. I find those who never played, at least those who are also not in the system just to make money, are more passionate about soccer than most coaches who have played. Even if we only get a small portion of parents who go into obsession mode about learning the game, its better than we are at now and wont cost US Soccer much. 

Just about any healthy person can learn and teach a kid ball/foot skill. I started to do things with my toddlers what I didnt do with my oldest son. sometimes it is as simple as putting a ball in front of a child (something i heard Tom Beyer discuss) and letting them manipulate it. My 16 month old can semi dribble, kick and move a ball to turn it to go other way he wants. nothing special or very coordinated, but should be very comfortable with a ball at feet when he starts playing organized ball. the 4 year old always messing with ball in the house and copies whatever oldest kid does. stuff like this doesnt take much effort or knowledge


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 17, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Just about any healthy person can learn and teach a kid ball/foot skill. I started to do things with my toddlers what I didnt do with my oldest son. sometimes it is as simple as putting a ball in front of a child (something i heard Tom Beyer discuss) and letting them manipulate it. My 16 month old can semi dribble, kick and move a ball to turn it to go other way he wants. nothing special or very coordinated, but should be very comfortable with a ball at feet when he starts playing organized ball. the 4 year old always messing with ball in the house and copies whatever oldest kid does. stuff like this doesnt take much effort or knowledge


I gave my 3-year-old a size 1 ball, and let him do "skills"  and play keep away with the big sister inside the house.  It's mostly comical, but once a while I'm surprisingly impressed what a three year old can learn by watching others.

Unfortunately the big sister is not always nice.  Many sessions turned into something like this:  




FWIW, the terrible dad in the video is Pulisic's Dortmund teammate.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 17, 2018)

funny. just got this in the inbox:

*U.S. SOCCER COACHING EDUCATION UPDATES GRASSROOTS PATHWAY, F AND E COURSES TRANSITION OUT*

CHICAGO (Jan. 17, 2018) - Effective today, the U.S. Soccer F and E Coaching License courses will no longer be offered to new candidates as a part of the U.S. Soccer Coaching Pathway.

While candidates currently registered for the F or E course have the opportunity to complete the course process, earn the accompanying license and apply the license within the new pathway framework, new candidates will no longer be able to register for these courses. Instead, new Grassroots Course opportunities have been developed and added to the pathway, replacing the existing starting phase of the U.S. Soccer Coaching Pathway.

Coaches who currently hold the U.S. Soccer E License will be able to proceed directly to the U.S. Soccer D License course (no development period) after completing the cost-free Introduction to Grassroots Coaching module. Those who hold the F License will have the ability to move to the D License course after completing the Introduction to Grassroots Coaching module along with the 11v11 in-person course and one additional in-person grassroots course opportunity, either the 4v4, 7v7 or 9v9.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 17, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I gave my 3-year-old a size 1 ball, and let him do "skills"  and play keep away with the big sister inside the house.  It's mostly comical, but once a while I'm surprisingly impressed what a three year old can learn by watching others.
> 
> Unfortunately the big sister is not always nice.  Many sessions turned into something like this:
> 
> ...


oh my 12 year old gives the 4 year old no mercy. always ends up in the 4 year storming off crying about oldest not playing fair or not giving him the ball. My 3 year old thinks its hilarious and says something like "dont cry. baby.get it". Think my 3 year old trains at a Cobra Kai Gym when Im not home. No Mercy.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 17, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> funny. just got this in the inbox:
> 
> *U.S. SOCCER COACHING EDUCATION UPDATES GRASSROOTS PATHWAY, F AND E COURSES TRANSITION OUT*
> 
> ...



Grrr....leave it to them to figure out how to further break an already broken system. ...on the one hand, it's great that this looks like it will result in a greater in depth coaching experience for those who advance to the C or D.  On the other hand, it reduces the E to something even less than the AYSO coaches license...I know I wouldn't want to put my kid on a team with a coach whose only experience is just completing the 9 v 9 module.  It will also make it harder for a new coach to advance with their team as they'll either have to complete all their licenses and in person training to move onto the D, or get all the grassroots pathways.  I'd question why you would put a new coach in charge of 11 v 11 games anyway if they don't hold a D.  And it seems to double down on the guided self-learning philosophy of US Soccer when they could have used the opportunity to break out the learning...7 v 7 is a horrible age to do guided self-learning...it's the age where advantage should be taken to refine their skills and engage in individual development.  And still nothing specific on the positions (such as defending or goalkeeping).  Awful.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 17, 2018)

they have C as part grassroots but it isnt. dividing up into modules sounds like a way to break it up to make more money. more modules = more money. want goalkeeping license/diploma then have to go NSCAA - even their first diploma can be done online.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 17, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> they have C as part grassroots but it isnt. dividing up into modules sounds like a way to break it up to make more money. more modules = more money. want goalkeeping license/diploma then have to go NSCAA - even their first diploma can be done online.


And it's 2 hours classroom 2 hours field for one of these "licenses"....seriously! the AYSO coaches license is far more comprehensive than that!  I wonder if they are going to set the D maybe then as the limit (you can only coach alone without supervision from a higher license, or maybe only provisionally for a year, or rec without advancing to the D)?  Because if they don't, unless the coach had some other training such as at least college ball or NSCAA, I don't know why anyone would ever leave their kid with one of these newly minted 4 hour E-licensed coaches.  This is only worth it if it results in the D being the minimum standard for any head coach, and I think you're right...different fees for different courses, means more $$$.  And I love the buzzwords "grassroots" "actualizing" "development" "pathways".  Every time I think US Soccer can't disappoint me more......


----------



## JJP (Jan 18, 2018)

Josep said:


> In fact, I’d prefer fewer people like soccer.  Club soccer is overrun by too many teams.   Note that I say teams and not players.   They are part of the problem.  Mommy and daddy have disposable income, they’ll pay.   Clubs want some additional income to fatten their pockets and pay some for the A team, they’ll take you.
> 
> Recently, a friend took his kid out to their first tryout.  They encountered a parent who played flight 3.   I said, “flight 3???”   Then I felt sorry for that kid and parent.   You’re playing on the C or perhaps D team?   There’s no value there.  The best trainers aren’t with C or D teams.
> 
> ...


It’s none of your business what sport other kids choose to play, or what sports other parents choose to pay for.  I’d much rather see kids playing flight 3 soccer than sitting on their ass all day with phones glued to their face.  As long as they are having a good time, getting fresh air and good exercise, what’s the problem?

I love seeing kids run around playing sports.  There’s always going to be a lot more average to bad players than good players in any sport.  Why not let the kids enjoy playing until the worse players get weeded out.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 18, 2018)

That flight 2 or 3 player at u10 could end up being a star at u17. And if not, who cares? They’re learning a sport from someone other than a “dad coach”, staying busy, wearing a cool uniform, and making friends. That’s worth $1300 a year to me.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 28, 2018)

They rolled out the 4v4 grassroots course. Didnt purchase it. Wonder what 7v7, 9v9, 11v11 will cost. Im sure its not to make more $ or anything.

The interesting part, sadly, not one  module/course/intro/graph mentions TECHNICAL ability. Attack the ball, get forward, etc. They assume coaches will learn to teach these things via the cloud. Good to instill a fundamental philosophy but wont do any good if the kid has difficulty getting the ball and then keeping it. For most people you have to S P E L L out instructions. If its a soccer dad who doesnt know anything about soccer, he wont know how to supplement drills. They should just tag all the modules with Youtube links. Hey, another sponsorship opp, get the $


----------



## MWN (Feb 28, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> They rolled out the 4v4 grassroots course. Didnt purchase it. Wonder what 7v7, 9v9, 11v11 will cost. Im sure its not to make more $ or anything.
> 
> The interesting part, sadly, not one  module/course/intro/graph mentions TECHNICAL ability. Attack the ball, get forward, etc. They assume coaches will learn to teach these things via the cloud. Good to instill a fundamental philosophy but wont do any good if the kid has difficulty getting the ball and then keeping it. For most people you have to S P E L L out instructions. If its a soccer dad who doesnt know anything about soccer, he wont know how to supplement drills. They should just tag all the modules with Youtube links. Hey, another sponsorship opp, get the $


While the 4v4 is out and costs $25, the 7v7, 9v9, 11v11 are not yet available.  How on earth do you know that "technical" elements are not covered in these yet to be seen courses?

BTW: All the courses will cost $25 each (https://supportersclub.desk.com/customer/en/portal/articles/2915948-how-much-do-the-grassroots-licensing-courses-cost-?b_id=7309)


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 28, 2018)

MWN said:


> While the 4v4 is out and costs $25, the 7v7, 9v9, 11v11 are not yet available.  How on earth do you know that "technical" elements are not covered in these yet to be seen courses?


You are right, it's impossible to know, but it's still a pretty good reasonable bet.  The E license didn't have very much by way of technical skills (they sort of assume you already know how to do things like pass, move into space, attack the ball, skill moves).  The curriculum to date has been geared away from teaching individual skills and more towards team and zonal tactics.  And the 4 v 4 would be the most logical place to put these (since you are dealing with the youngers, and as a coach have more of an ability to get an eye on the player and give them more time than an 11 v 11 situation).  Of course it all depends what the poster meant by "technical"...but given he mentioned soccer dads that might not have played, that's what I assumed he meant.  Those soccer dads are more likely to coach a 4 v 4 than an 11 v 11 situation, and as I said before, I'm not sure what business a grassroots coach would have coaching an 11 v 11 situation.


----------



## MWN (Feb 28, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> You are right, it's impossible to know ... Those soccer dads are more likely to coach a 4 v 4 than an 11 v 11 situation, and as I said before, I'm not sure what business a grassroots coach would have coaching an 11 v 11 situation.


@Grace T., as I understand the "goal" US Soccer wants better educated coaches at the Rec and Club levels and has recognized that the E License was too easy to get (heck I have an E).  The E is fine for U12 and under, and probably just as good for U14 Flight 3/Bronze, but once you hit the Flight 1+ and olders, the coach really should have a D, which requires that coach demonstrate a comprehensive understanding of how to run a training session, make corrections, etc.

If soccer is going to grow in popularity then we are going to need 1,000's more coaches and referees.  The new grassroots licensing system allows new coaches to build that knowledge and its a major overhaul of the current system, so I have a wait and see attitude and look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 28, 2018)

MWN said:


> @Grace T., as I understand the "goal" US Soccer wants better educated coaches at the Rec and Club levels and has recognized that the E License was too easy to get (heck I have an E).  The E is fine for U12 and under, and probably just as good for U14 Flight 3/Bronze, but once you hit the Flight 1+ and olders, the coach really should have a D, which requires that coach demonstrate a comprehensive understanding of how to run a training session, make corrections, etc.
> 
> If soccer is going to grow in popularity then we are going to need 1,000's more coaches and referees.  The new grassroots licensing system allows new coaches to build that knowledge and its a major overhaul of the current system, so I have a wait and see attitude and look forward to checking it out.


I'm more of a cynic I guess and see it as a way for them to get more $.  I agree that for the levels you outlined the coach really should have a D.  It's another example, in my book, of them not having the courage of their convictions to mandate that.  And it makes the fact that an 11 v 11 module is included for such grassroots courses (ney required to advanced to the D), all the more baffling.  I hope I'm proven wrong, and while I've seen the free module, I haven't looked at the 4 v 4 module.  But from what I've seen and heard so far, this is a disappointing step backwards.  And if we are really concerned about the Rec coaches getting a better education, giving them a little more on individual development (like the AYSO curriculum does) would have been helpful.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> That flight 2 or 3 player at u10 could end up being a star at u17. And if not, who cares? They’re learning a sport from someone other than a “dad coach”, staying busy, wearing a cool uniform, and making friends. That’s worth $1300 a year to me.


On the old forum there was a guy, Grandpa Duck, who posted that if your daughter was not playing ECNL by U14 then she should quit Soccer and find another sport because she would never receive a scholarship and your just wasting your money. 

My DD was cut from a Presidio AA-C U12 team. She came back to that same team at U17, a team that eventually produced 9 Collegiate players, 4 of them D1. 

My DD is in her Jr year in college and playing soccer. When all is said and done she will have received over $100k scholarship.

Too bad G-pa Duck is not around. My DD would like to thank him for his motivation..


----------

